
Group Chat for teams powered by Firebase - xoail
https://www.tesla.im/
======
eoghan
Sounds super-awesome. And it's a space that needs innovation. But you should
change your name fast. There's another company out there with a kind of
similar name that's somewhat hot right now. ;-) I was genuinely wondering,
even though I knew it could not be true, if this was related to the electric
car company.

~~~
yeleti
We just love Nikola Tesla :) When we named our app after Nikola Tesla, it
somehow made us want to deliver a more than awesome app. BTW, Tesla Motors
rocks.

~~~
johnnyg
Friend, truly, this is a mistake and you should change the name.

~~~
evolve2k
Maybe name it 'Nikola' or 'Nikola Chat'.

------
xvolter
They claim AES 256-bit encryption, and yet when I go through debug and
networking logging they clearly only encrypt messages with regular SSL - so
what does it mean when they say they encrypt? Just that they may store the
messages encrypted? Which is unlikely if they have "near-realtime search"
considering how difficult it is to implement searching over encrypted data.

~~~
EGreg
I think they are saying the communications are encrypted, not the data on the
server.

Which is not really that impressive, it's becoming standard to ENCRYPT ALL THE
THINGS!!!1 in social apps. But the way they said it did confuse me as well.

------
bravura
Can you please add integration for gchat and pidgin?

Convincing everyone to adopt a new chat client will be tricky for me, so I
would like to give the team options to keep using what they have.

~~~
ams6110
If everyone wants to keep using what they have why would you be thinking about
using this service?

------
aviswanathan
Love the tech, but the design is spectacular. I'm one to get turned off pretty
quickly if things aren't obvious/well-designed, but this is the exact
opposite. Kudos.

------
joshbaptiste
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5726010>

------
hendry
How is this better than IRC?

------
evolve2k
Why a new chat service? How is this better than Skype, Campfire etc?

~~~
coherentpony
Skype? Assuming, for a moment, that that is an entirely serious suggestion;
you should perhaps look at an article I found as the top hit from a relatively
simple Google search: <http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=14915>

~~~
ams6110
And "tesla.im" are more trustworthy than Microsoft? Based on what evidence?

~~~
xvolter
No, the messages are not encrypted, they are only passed over SSL to prevent
people in the middle from getting the messages - just as Skype does... but
Tesla or possibly Firebase can still read your messages if they wanted to. So
you'd be just as at-risk using Tesla as you are using Skype or Google Hangouts
(previous Talk).

------
abimaelmartell
hubot?

